# Gutscheincode Siedler online in Ausgabe 04/12



## checker65 (24. März 2012)

Hi

Wenn jemand den Gutscheincode für die Siedler online in der aktuellen Ausgabe 04/12 nicht benötigt würde ich mich riesig freuen wenn ihr mir den zukommen lassen würdet.

Schonmal vielen Dank

robi


----------



## rhumeagent (25. März 2012)

Würde den Code von Siedler-online auch gerne nehmen wenn einer von Euch nicht braucht.

Wäre nett wenn sich wer meldet bei mir wegen dem code!

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## AnderleAnderle (28. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich schließe mich den beiden an und hoffe, dass jemand einen Code hat und nicht braucht


----------



## checker65 (29. März 2012)

über 300 Hits und keiner hat nen Code übrig den er nicht braucht? schade


----------



## supermany (30. März 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn mir jemand einen schicken würde


----------



## Jedilein (5. April 2012)

ich biete einen Code für Siedler online aus der aktuellen CB Spiele

suche aber dafür den Code zu Shakes und Fidget im tausch


----------



## supermany (8. April 2012)

Biete auch einen Siedler Online Code aus der computer Bild spiele im tausch für einen von hier


----------



## uwel123 (8. April 2012)

*Such Code für Piratenhütte in Siedler Online*

Hi Leute

In der PC-Games Ausgabe 12/11 gab es einen Code für eine Piratenhütte in Siedler Online. Falls jemannd die Ausgabe noch hat und den Code nicht braucht, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr ihn mir überlasen könntet

Liebe Grüße und schöne Osterfeiertage


----------



## eberhartd (28. März 2013)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr in euren Archiven mal nachschaut, ob ihr die Zeitung mit dem Code noch habt.
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja eine private Nachricht schreiben, wenn ihr fündig geworden seid.
Eventuell kann ich mich ja anderweitig revanchieren 
Danke im Voraus


----------

